# My first commissions



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

Got to sit down with my buddy and plan these out, blackwood with stabilized buckeye spacers.
Had to borrow a friends forge for these, my coffee can died.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 1, 2017)

that's really nice


----------



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

cheers


----------

